# Bull/Buck Trade Proposal



## Sicky Dimpkins

After 14 October 2003.

Rose 

for

Redd, Kukoc

Comments?


----------



## c_dog

Uh, no... If they're trading with the bulls, it's gotta be for a big men. For example, Sam Cassell for Eddy Curry and Chandler.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Uh, no... If they're trading with the bulls, it's gotta be for a big men. For example, Sam Cassell for Eddy Curry and Chandler.


Uh, well... that seems reasonable, shall we meet at Chucky Cheese and sign the contract? Don't forget your black Crayola.


----------



## c_dog

Well, why exactly would the bucks trade away one of their only big man(Kukoc), and their best shooter(Redd) for Rose? Rose is a great player, but bucks already have Desmond Mason who could develop into a Rose-like player. If they're going to do trades, it's got to be for big men(and chicago has quite a few raw talents in that area or so I've heard), not another guard...


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins

Kukoc is tall but doesn't play big and is old and expensive. He essentially plays point forward which Rose does as well.

The Bull need a better 3PT shooter and that's why Redd is desireable. 

Rose can play the 2 or the 3.
Its really like getting 1 better player for 2 good players.

Curry & Chandler aren't going anywhere. Sorry for the snotty response but the trade was offensive.

Fizer is readily available.
Mason would be OK instead.
Hard to make the contracts work however.

Thanks for responding. I'll move on. Doesn't look like there is a good fit given the Buck needs.


----------



## MikeDC

I'd love, as a Bulls fan, to get either Mason (preferably, because I see him as a better defender) or Redd.

Giving up Curry or Chandler is a total non-starter though.

How about Fizer for Mason and Pryzbilla?


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Giving up Curry or Chandler is a total non-starter though.
> 
> How about Fizer for Mason and Pryzbilla?


Come on, dude. You're not giving up on Curry or Chandler but you're expecting us to give up Mason?

Curry/Chandler for Mason and Pryzbilla.

either that or

Fizer for Mason straight up...


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins

This Bull fan says YES to the Fizer for Mason(Desmond) deal and NO bleeping way to the other.

The salaries don't work for a real deal of Fizer for Mason since Fizer makes about 2x as much. 

The Bull can make the Buck a really good deal on a young, tall(7'), long, strong and cheap center but it isn't going to be TC or EC if Krause prefers eating donuts to worms however(Speaking in the abstract of course.).


----------



## Fizer Fanatic

I'd like to see a deal involving Redd for Marshall. I think it could help both teams quite a bit. Marshall is long and lean, able to play center to compliment AMason. He's a vet who can do a good job at blocks/rebounds and he gets his points w/o having to be the focus of the offense. This seems like a good fit for a perimeter team like the Bucks. Redd is a great perimeter shooter who doesn't need to handle the ball much to get his points. That seems like what the Bulls need given the need for Crawford/Rose/JWill to handle the ball and questionable/hesitant outside shooting from other perimeter players (Hoiberg, Erob, Hassell). Redd fits in well with the younger Bulls group while Marshall is a smart vet who could help the Bucks make a run next year.

I'd also consider any combination of 1 of Marshall/Fizer to get 1 of Redd/DMason simply because the teams seem to be overloaded in opposite directions.


----------



## dmase_24

i do not want desmond going to chicago
(no offense guys)


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> Fizer for Mason straight up...


I'd do that. I don't think the salaries match however. If we can throw in some scrub to make the trade work, it's a fair exchange.


----------



## Marcus13

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Come on, dude. You're not giving up on Curry or Chandler but you're expecting us to give up Mason?
> 
> Curry/Chandler for Mason and Pryzbilla.
> 
> either that or
> 
> Fizer for Mason straight up...


Thats because while Mason sucks, Chandler and Curry are going to be superstars in this league.


----------



## dmase_24

excuse me?
desmond is not the greatest in the game, but he doesnt "suck"
he was 3 assists shy of a triple double today. if u ask me that is not sucking... look who is in the playoffs :grinning:


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins

Desmond Mason: good :yes:
Brick Mason: good :no:


----------



## Marcus13

> Originally posted by <b>dmase_24</b>!
> excuse me?
> desmond is not the greatest in the game, but he doesnt "suck"
> he was 3 assists shy of a triple double today. if u ask me that is not sucking... look who is in the playoffs :grinning:


DESOMOND MASON!? SO SORRY!!!!!! I thought you meant Anthony Mason, no I dont think Desmond sucks, SOOO sorry about that


----------



## dmase_24

well, i dont even know if it was desmond they were talking about.
bucks have desmond and anthony mason
bulls have roger mason


----------



## 1Craw2Cur3Chan

c dog might be the dumbest nba fan alive. 
cassell for curry and chandler?
Curry/Chandler for Mason and Pryzbilla?
.....


----------



## c_dog

well, you know cassell is valuable for this team, so he's not going anywhere unless the bucks get a lot in return.

and the second trade is not farfetched at all. Dmas is an awesome play, and pryzilla is a decent center. two quality players for curry or chandler is not a bad trade.


----------



## beefdog

As a bucks fan, I'd give you Anthony Mason, Ervin Johnson, Jason Caffey and Tim Thomas for Curry or Chandler.


----------



## #1BucksFan

I'd give you anthony mason for fred hoiberg. anthony and his one inch verticle totally ruined the bucks the past 2 years


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>beefdog</b>!
> As a bucks fan, I'd give you Anthony Mason, Ervin Johnson, Jason Caffey and Tim Thomas for Curry or Chandler.



And we reject that. No way in hell the Bulls touch anything similar to that deal. Plus, it doesnt work capwise. Thomas hasnt done well since signing that large contract. Mason is a joke. Caffey as well. Johnson is a decent center, but Chandler and Curry at least have potential. No way for Curry. And no way for Chandler.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins

I think the Buck are stuck with A. Mason. Fred is a FA.

Pythagorean theorem

The theorem that the sum of the squares of the lengths of the sides of a right triangle is equal to the square of the length of the hypotenuse.


----------



## #1BucksFan

the Pythagorean theorem: A squared + B squared = C squared


----------



## beefdog

Wont anyone take A. Mason. Maybe Walmart could use him for something, though if involved much effort, I think he'd be fired.


----------

